# Relabeling



## sonyagal (Oct 25, 2007)

I was reading some of the classifieds and I saw were people were asking about relabeling services. I would like to know more about the business. I have done alot of that with a big comany I use to work for. I did not know there was such a demand for it.


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

what do you want to know about it?


----------

